# New Fish Finder/GPS for Inland Central Ohio



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm looking to upgrade this winter and switch out my Lowrance X96 for something with GPS built into it. I know you can find units in all price ranges but I'm wanting to make sure I get something that will give me good contours of lakes in central Ohio - Hoover, Burr Oak, Buckeye, Griggs, etc. Anyone have any suggestions? As I'm typing this maybe I need to be asking which map card would be best since the GPS unit will only show what's loaded into it. I'm not even sure if you can get a high level of detail for those small lakes so maybe it isn't worth my trouble. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Not sure how much you want to spend, how big you want it to be, or how much room you have to mount it... but I just picked up a Humminbird 997c SI at Cabellas on sale for around $1300. The unit is pretty big, really. There are others out there that don't have the size or cost, and others that are newer that cost more with the same size / smaller. It comes with it's own external GPS receiver (a cable and a puck) along with the transducer, and mounting hardware. It tracks speed, water temp, and a bunch of other stuff, has a dual beam transducer, color screen, split views, screen capture, tracking, charting...

The best feature is the SI which is Side Imaging. It also can accept other accessories like the WeatherSense which keeps track of barometric pressure over time, along with the newer MinnKota technology for built in Universal Sonar, and CannonLink for automatic up/down of a downrigger... and it accepts HotMaps / Navtronics mapping software (separate purchase) - though some models include one or the other or neither.

I'm pretty sure it's discontinued and I not being manufactured now... but I'm hoping it's all that it seems to be. Check out Humminbird SI models, and look up some video's on YouTube... Side Imaging is the way to go, especially in lakes that might not have all the details in a mapping system. HotMaps covers a lot of lakes though... I got the Premium card, which has everthing I'll probably ever need and more. The SI should fill in the gaps!

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1336737916?bclid=1305060495&bctid=1305011425


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Did it come with the hot maps card or was that something you had to pick up seperate?


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

cmalinowski said:


> Did it come with the hot maps card or was that something you had to pick up seperate?


Bought the card separate... you can use that or Navtronics.
It comes with it's own mapping system but don't know much about it.
You can also buy models that include Navtronics or HotMaps I think?


----------

